# Ulstein Verft to complete Solstad anchor handler



## shamrock

> Ulstein Verft in Norway has won a contract with GIEK and Sparebank 1 SR-bank to cpmplete construction of a large anchor handling vessel for Solstad. The ship was being built at Karmsund Maritime Service AS, now bankrupt.
> 
> “Solstad was an important customer for Ulstein for years, and this allows us to resume the close collaboration we had previously. We’ve worked together on several prestigious projects earlier, including the building of Normand Installer and the Normand Seven, the latter voted Ship of the Year in 2007. We look forward to the further development of our relationship with Solstad,” said Ulstein Verft's managing director Karsten Sævik.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=8659


----------

